
Sadly, this is the current state of Dropbox support - jmurzy
https://twitter.com/jmurzy/status/926543178387177472
======
ajeet_dhaliwal
Unable to see the details of the ‘cannot delete empty folder’ so this is hard
to judge. If he can’t find the button may be it is a UI issue and maximizing
helps.

------
hermanradtke
Support is a tough job. There is often lack of training, scripts that must be
followed and SLA’s that discourage agents from spending too much time on an
issue.

